# the Traditional Art of the Slingshot



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

The purpose of this topic is to pass on what i think of as the traditional art of the original slingshot, the way it was givin to me. I believe it will help guide the beginners and maybe the intermediate level shooters also. I should add that i do not mean to offend anyone with my thoughts on the subject, or stating the obvious. This traditional folk toy was passed down to me by my parents, and was and is an art form before it became sport. Im composing this partly because i dont want this tradition to be forgotten or misrepresented. I want to say thank you to everyone who contributes here on SSF, I have learned a great deal.

The main reason i think of the slingshot as an art is because before you can compete with others you must learn to shoot. The original, classic slingshot was expedient. It was a means to an end. It was not made to look cool. The first slingshot was a simple wooden fork cut from the branch of a tree. Easily fashioned with rubber bands. And more easily made than a bow and arrow. The purpose of this folk toy was to teach the young(and old) the fundamentals of good marksmanship.

Good marksmanship is defined as accurately and consistently hitting your target where planned. There are only 3 fundamentals to good marksmanship. All ways to meet this end, in all situations, are good and can be used to master the slingshot. Practice to develop reflex action. Preference varies by individual.

1.) Aim adjustment

2.) Shooting technique

3.) Practice

Aim adjustment is the process of trial and error that teaches you how to correctly align ammo and target to hit your mark. The process of using the previous shot to adjust your aim to find the sight picture. "Sight picture" is the image reproduced once the projectile and mark are correctly aligned.

The proper shooting technique again varies by individual. Some apply rifle shooting techniques, others use shotgun techniques. I use all that work, for me. My way may differ from others in that i don't believe in a only using your dominant eye, or the influence the trebuchet, sling, and bullwhip have on my method. My method has been evolving for over 20 years. Some methods take more practice to learn than others.

Practice the above 2 things. Practice is key. Practice requires dedication, imagination, and creativity. This is where the beauty of the original slingshot is. Because it makes the impossible possible. you can hit anything. Light a match with a slingshot, kill a deer, or how about letting me get that fly thats bothering you (i do not promote shooting at humans). It can be done. In one shot. The only guideline i would give is shoot from all distances on stationary and moving targets. Otherwise you seriously limit your accuracy, and the shots you can take when hunting. Also a good rule of thumb used to build a significant amount of skill in a technique or a new technique you're learning is making and logging one thousand shots. Keep a tally or something, but record your shots. I like to call it the Art of One Thousand Shots. Maintenance practice is needed to keep from losing the skill you have built.

The Traditional Art of the Original Slingshot is simply finding the best way for you as an individual to shoot a slingshot. This tradition is over 150 years old. As memories of a simpler time fade, I hope the slingshot world continues to grow without forgetting its origins. Thank you for taking the time and reading about what you were probably already doing rather than having fun practicing. God bless.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good thoughts! Thanks for the post.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you Charles, and you're welcome.


----------



## 56amboy (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks for taking the time to share your wisdom on this humble sport. After a weekend where the misses outscored the hits, I was trying to think of ways to improve my game. When I started shòoting several months ago, I adopted the side shòoting method. I haven't found a combination of aiming & anchor point using this method to get any semblance of accuracy. This afternoon I tried a different shooting technique - a more vertical hold which actually gives me a better sight picture. This hold also seems to work with a consistent anchor near the back of my jawbone. Your post couldn't have come at a better time. Thanks and blessings to you as well.


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

No problem, im glad I could help. Thanks for the kind words.


----------

